# 20 gal algae bloom



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

So I made the mistake of filling a 20 gal with water from a cycled 90gal. within the week all tanks that came into contact with the 90 had the same algae bloom. I was able to black out and clear the other tanks but the water changes dont seem to be helping this tank.
So far I have dropped lighting to 8hrs , removed c02, and stopped using excel, as well has my PMDD.
The tanks has the following;

Several unknown plants - Thanks Cory_dad
Anubis
HC
Dwarf Sword
4 watts/Gal
Mollies
Ghost/Red Shrimp
BN pleco

Hope someone can help...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry.. You are having green water issues now? 

I would do what you are doing currently and keep up with your water changes. Hopefully you can kick it


----------



## saikit (Dec 1, 2008)

The next time I had an algae bloom was due to lack of CO2.

My 20 gallon tank had green water before I introduced my DIY CO2. After that, my water cleared up within 3 days.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

So carbon was the limiting factor and with that added the plant could take up more nutrients, use more of the light and out compete the algae. It comes down to finding the right balance with nutrients, lighting and co2. The three amigos.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I find that everytime I use flourish I get a bloom ive tried it 3 times now and it happened everytime.


----------

